# EMAILS and PHONE NUMBERS MAY NOT BE POSTED ON THIS BOARD



## The DVC R/T board

Effective February 27, 2018 - Email and Phone Numbers may no longer be posted on the DVC Rent/Trade Board.

Effective February 27, 2018 - Email and Phone Numbers may no longer be posted on the DVC Rent/Trade Board.

*EMAILS AND PHONE NUMBERS ARE NOT ALLOWED IN PUBLIC POSTS ON THIS BOARD OR BY ANY OTHER MEANS EXCEPT THE DIS CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM). *

The DIS does offer a private conversation system for correspondence between posters. You must be registered for one day and have a minimum of ten (10) posts in order to use this system. We would encourage you to go to our Technical Support/Test Forum where you can  post enough to reach that minimum. Please do not do so in any of the rental threads on this board. To contact another poster, click on their username and in the pop-up box, click on ‘Start a Conversation’. To open your ‘Inbox’, hover over ‘Inbox’ at the upper right on each page next to your username to view the recent contents and click on a new conversation to open or click on ‘Start a New Conversation’. Personal information (email, etc.) may be securely conveyed using this conversation system.

No other means to convey personal information may be requested, suggested, or used.  ONLY the DIS Conversation system may be used.


----------

